# Hi everyone!



## carousel equine apparel (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello there,

My name is Elle, I have just found this forum and thought I should introduce myself.

I live in Melbourne, have a welsh pony and love anything to do with horses. I work full time and also have a small business making horse rugs and accesories which keeps me pretty busy.

I have just joined Doongala ARC and look forward to finally getting out there and competing after all the hassles of the Equine Influenza saga we've just had in Australia.

Happy Riding!

Elle


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the HF! 

you will find quite a few horse lovers from Australia on here as well  

have fun chatting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting & if you need any horsie help, we're here for 'ya!
Enjoy! I bet your Welsh is adorable!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome from brisbane


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Do you have any pictures of your pony?? We love pictures here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

